# 4ft 'planted' tank



## Alasse

A journal for this tanks travels

It is temp home for a small fantail goldy, this little guy will soon be moving to a new home with a couple of friends!

So this will then be empty of stock.



Currently it is unfiltered as the canister has blown a seal, this will either have the seal replaced or the canister itself replaced. It is also unheated, a new heater will be bought. Also will be hooking up the UGF in there, will be buying a new air pump and a small powerhead to fit to it.

Now as for stock. Am thinking along the lines of, but not fully decided on as yet::

11-12 small angels
10 platys
2 bristlenose
4 Pakistani loaches


----------



## majerah1

Its lovely, as always!


----------



## Alasse

Thanks Majerah!

Stocking may change on this am just unsure what to stock with, so many nice fish around *LOL*

I may even go cichlids yet (not angels or discus)


----------



## jrman83

Looks good! A mixture of real/not real plants?


----------



## Alasse

There is not a real plant in sight, all are fake


----------



## Alasse

Tank is getting a few inhabitants tomorrow, so i did a full test on it to make sure its still good, as its been left fishless for around 10 days now, and the canister was turned off for around 5 weeks or so, before being pulled down and washed in town water (it was feral lol) 

So results are

PH: 7.4 - 7.6
Ammonia - 0
Nitrite - 0
Nitrate - 5

Very happy with that!


----------



## Raymond S.

You really seem to have an eye for good driftwood. Do you live near a place where you get to hand pick it ?
Mostly asked because I've bought from 5 internet dealers(none of which offers that) and out of 9 got 2 decent ones.
And one of those is small yet decent.
Really nice overall appearance BTW for the tank.


----------



## Alasse

I live where there are trees, not now (back in town), but could find it is needed 

Thank you, I am liking the look a lot


----------



## Alasse

Changed substrate


----------



## Dingodogboy

thanks for posting! looks perdy! also looking forward to updates when it gets some inhabitants.


----------



## Alasse

I've gone back to the goldies for stocking. As it is now


----------



## majerah1

Beautiful!


----------



## coralbandit

Looks great!


----------



## susankat

I think its amazing what you do with artificial plants. Never seen anyone else's look so natural.


----------



## Alasse

Thanks guys, I am really digging the fake plants, most are silk which adds to them looking nicer I think.

There are also real plants in there now, the smaller wood on the right and the pics just to the left of it have live anubias on them. It also has peacock moss, but I am not expecting that to survive the goldies lol


----------



## Alasse

Meet the fish who call this home

Joufflu


Svart


Eragon


Pea


Ori


Kilda


Also in there are 3 apple snails and some cherry shrimp


----------



## Alasse

Group shot (Pea is just out of shot)


----------



## jrman83

Now I see why the artificial. Tank looks great!


----------



## Alasse

Thank you.

There are a few live plants in there now too, but yep majority is still fake


----------



## Alasse

Update


----------



## Alasse

The tank is heading for a rescape....got a plan, just gotta get the time to get in there and do it, but it will be happening lol

The goldies are growing nicely and i want them to be able to utilise more of the tank room, so plan is to remove quite a bit of the plants and wood. I will, if possible, be going back to using some live plants for this tank.


----------



## Alasse

Tidied up a bit & tank has cleared up more from the rescape


----------



## Alasse

Updated pic


----------



## Alasse

Updated pic. Had to rescape to catch all the pep and common BN juvies to sell (scuse the nets hanging, they are holding the BN waiting for new owners to pick up). Added in another 20 or so pep juvies to growout ready for sale.


----------



## big b

i think that pea is the cutest.


----------



## Alasse

Updated pic


----------



## Alasse

Thank you

LOL yeah i have a supply. Outside is a 350litre pond fully nearly to the top with soaking wood of all sizes....and the rocks are genally kept in a cupboard, though i am getting low and need to go on a rock hunt


----------



## Alasse

As it is today


----------



## big b

wow it looks so nice.by the way what foods are you feeding them?just curious.


----------



## Alasse

They get fed 6 days a week, and 1 day they are fasted. 

Food includes:

Algae disks - they get these all 6 days and around 10 at least
Flakes - these are hand fed to stop them feeding at the surface, these are also their main diet
Cherry shrimp - live feed (treat)
Feeder fish - endler surplus (treat)
Lettuce
Peas
Bloodworm
Garden worms
Mosquito larvae

Thats all i can think of at present


----------



## big b

hmm that seems like a very balanced diet.


----------



## Alasse

Did a huge water change on the tank today....

Water level dropping, enough water was left just to keep the goldies able to swim in









Refilled and all pretty again


----------



## majerah1

Love it!


----------



## Alasse

A small vid
Display Goldfish Tank - YouTube


----------



## Alasse

Update


----------



## Alasse

I have done a rescape as there are now 7 goldies in the tank and I wanted them to have more swimming and growing room.


----------



## fishlips

That is simply stunning. 

Where did you find those silk ferns? Wowzers.


----------



## Alasse

fishlips said:


> That is simply stunning.
> 
> Where did you find those silk ferns? Wowzers.


Thank you 

The java fern is real


----------



## fishlips

Oh, I'm sorry; I meant the big ones in your older pics. I don't really have room for them, just curious because they're so pretty. Are you growing duckweed in your GF tank? I thought I saw some in one of the photos. Mine eat it all up immediately, if not sooner.


----------



## Alasse

Oh the real big Boston ferns, yes they are fake....i got them from the LFS, they are also able to be used in reptile enclosures.

I dont grow duckweed in there, i put duckweed and frogbit in their daily for them to eat. The duckweed/frogbit is grown in other tanks that have their lights on 24/7


----------



## fishlips

Thanks! Good info for me, as I'm just venturing into adding live plants to my GF tank. I take they leave the Java fern alone. Any others you recommend for a Goldie tank?


----------



## Alasse

fishlips said:


> Thanks! Good info for me, as I'm just venturing into adding live plants to my GF tank. I take they leave the Java fern alone. Any others you recommend for a Goldie tank?


They dont tend to touch it, also val, swords and crypt wendtii


----------



## fishlips

Thanks! I'm looking at vals, hornwort and would love to try wisteria. I guess i'll try the Java fern, too. Fun.


----------



## Alasse

Updated pic


----------



## big b

ooh sweet,they have grown nicely.


----------



## Alasse

Yeah growing really well, that why i rescaped, i wanted them to have more room.
I do 90% water changes on the tank weekly to keep the water ***** and span, lots of food and heat the water, to give optimum growing conditions

They are my fishy babies lol


----------



## big b

lol


----------



## Alasse

Updated pic


----------



## big b

wow that orange one to the right looks HUGE.


----------



## Summer

love the reds in there!


----------



## Alasse

No longer scaped like this, goldies have moved to the 5ft


----------



## Summer

updaaaaatteedd pics


----------



## Alasse

Yep, tomorrow night. Lights went off before i finished water changes.


----------



## Summer

awesome


----------

